# Worth the money? Planes



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

So, someone's selling a box of planes, asking $50 for the lot. They don't know what the makes/models are of them. Just wondering if anyone who knows more than me about them can find anything in the small photo that would justify taking the time to go look at it. I only have a Stanley #6 right now, so I'm trying to build up my collection a bit more.










It looks like they are also listing the base to a jack plane and another plane in a different listing. Might be able to have them thrown in the deal too depending on how I ask.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Based upon what can be seen in that photo, I would run in the other direction. My advice: Buy your planes individually, as projects dictate. Stanley planes, for instance, were sold in huge numbers and so there is no need to settle.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

For someone getting started with planes five boxes like that aren't worth $50. The planes are all torn up and ripped off for parts. 

I don't see enough there to make one complete plane. Pass on it unless you want to spend the next 2 yrs in frustration trying to find correct parts.

Just my humble opinion, of course.

EDIT: I was typing while Joe posted... Not trying to be redundant!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The one on the right, with no frog, knob or tote...can it be an A4?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> The one on the right, with no frog, knob or tote...can it be an A4?


As in Norris A4? :laughing:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> As in Norris A4? :laughing:
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Noooo, as in Aluminum 4.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Noooo, as in Aluminum 4.


:smile: just teasing... I know how you got Norris on the brain.

And yeah it sure does look like it. 

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

guys Im sure it is...and the frog is sitting on top of it


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

dont you just hate a box of fixer uppers when all the cutters are gone


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I'll steer clear. Wasn't sure if any were worth the time. I'll keep plugging away trying to find stanleys cheaper than Ebay.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I doubt that is an A4 - the color of the body is too close to that of the junker to the left of it. There seems to be a bright light coming from the side and you can see how it shines on the plane in the bottom left and the frog bottom right and whatever that piece of metal up top is. 

As for the planes - they all look like parts of junkers. The one on the right might be a regular #4, but based on its companions it probably says Made in USA at the best. 

The seller might say he doesn't know what they are, but chances are pretty good he knows exactly that they aren't name-brands that he can individually so he's dumped them into a lot hoping to get enough metal in one place to attract a gullible collector.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Put your $50 towards one or two nicer planes.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

The box might be worth $5 for parts for other planes, but I don't see any plane there that's complete.

Gerry


----------

